# clark pump motor



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

hello, great forum, spend the last two days reading about electric vehicles.

Realize that this is probably not the best choice but this is what I have.

Cannot find amp / power rating data on this pump motor:
AU1829M 24 Volt
Diam 7"x 13.5 long
4 pole 8 brushes
Would like to run 72 to 96 Volt lead acid in K car for 45 to 55 MPH and 10 mile range.
Please help.

Thank you.
later J


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeblack5 said:


> hello, great forum, spend the last two days reading about electric vehicles.
> Cannot find amp / power rating data on this pump motor:
> AU1829M 24 Volt
> Diam 7"x 13.5 long
> ...


Hi J,

I might be able to give you a guess. See if you can post a picture. Clark used some nice Prestolite and GE 7 inch motors. Usually the 36/48 volt models do better with higher voltage EVs. And a lot of them have the internal spline shaft which is real difficult to adapt to a tranny. Let's see what you got.

major


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you,
Tomorrow is our daughters birthday but after that I will pull the pump of and take some pictures.

Later J


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the clark pump motor.

Thank you for the help.
Later J


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeblack5 said:


> Here are some pictures of the clark pump motor.


Hi J,

Too bad. This is a tang drive. Real hard to get anything attached to the business end of the motor, except a pump. And even those had problems with this type of coupling. Works with a screwdriver and woodscrew. But even there, a Phillips works better. And for a 15 hp drive, sucks. Later on they went to a spline drive. So this must be an old motor.

And on the brighter side it is a Prestolite 7.2 inch. Maybe a MGT, MGS, or MJU type. Damn good motors. But unidirectional for pump applications. And possibly a MGP type which was compound wound.

So, depending on what you have in mind, does it rotate in the correct direction? How are you going to couple to the shaft?

Aside from that, it looks in pretty good shape. Needs a good cleaning.

Regards,

major


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Major,

Wow thanks for so much info.
What does MGT, MGS, or MJU type stand for?

The only other text I could find was:
part ventilated 2337858
part enclosed 342850.

24 Volt DC

The 15 HP you mention is "continuous" or peak.

I hope to couple this to a lebaron convertible with automatic.
Not the best choice but this is what I have.
We live downtown and do most by foot or bike.
For any thing above 10 miles we use a mercedes diesel on vegetable oil.
So this car is for the enjoyment of convertible, 4 seater for our child and dog and only 10 to 15 miles round trip at 45 to max 50 mph. city driving.

I hope that the reverse of the auto tranny can take care of the unidirectional. Have not checked the direction yet.
Is this motor set at zero degree?
Want to remove the torque converter to save weight and space and add small hydraulic pump, may be also for power steering.
Have not thought to much about the screwdriver approach. 
search, read and think some more.
Would like to use Sams golf cart batteries 6 Volt 205 AH $ 75/piece.

Regarding the tang drive:
Could I remove the front bearing and slide / permanent loctite- a machined shaft /tube up to the winding area and look for a ball bearing that has a larger ID ?


Thank you again for the help.
later J


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeblack5 said:


> What does MGT, MGS, or MJU type stand for?


These are the first characters in the Prestolite part number. They define the electrical winding and the speed torque performance of the motor.



> The 15 HP you mention is "continuous" or peak.


On a pump motor like this it would be the intermittent rating, usually 20% on-time based a 5 minute cycle. Close to a 5 minute rating. For the 24V motor, likely it had a 6 to 8 hp continuous rating if ventilated and likely about 3000 RPM.



> I hope to couple this to a lebaron convertible with automatic.


I suspect this will be too small a motor for that.



> Is this motor set at zero degree?


I can see from the pic that it is advanced the standard Prestolite 4.5°.



> Regarding the tang drive:
> Could I remove the front bearing and slide / permanent loctite- a machined shaft /tube up to the winding area and look for a ball bearing that has a larger ID ?


Difficult to do and get to function properly. Shaft replacement is better option, but few are willing to do such. Overall, even though this is a free motor, is it worth the trouble for you to use?

Regards,

major


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Major,

Thank you so much for your help. 
I will try to get a larger motor with proper shaft for my project.
Do you think that 96 Volt would be enough for my max speed / range goal?

I did run the pump motor at 12 volt and it did run smooth and quiet but also in the wrong direction.

If any one is interested in this pump motor please let me know.

Thanks again J


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeblack5 said:


> Major,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> I will try to get a larger motor with proper shaft for my project.
> ...


Hey J,

Just for kicks, please count the number of comm bars on that motor. It is probably 33 or 34. I would be real interested if it is the 34 bar comm. Try not to touch or damage the comm surface. Maybe put a small paint spot right at the end of a bar to help you count.

Thanks in advance.

major


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi Major,

I took a lead pencil and wrote on the non used 1/8" of the commutator.
1234567890123456789012345678901234. So 34
Why this is this special?

Regards Johan


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

joeblack5 said:


> hi Major,
> 
> I took a lead pencil and wrote on the non used 1/8" of the commutator.
> 1234567890123456789012345678901234. So 34
> ...


Hi Johan,

It is a lap wound armature. Not too common with these bar wound machines. Good for low voltage high current applications. I've got plenty of motors lying around waiting for me to build an EV around them, so I don't need another. But I'd hate to see this rare dog go to the scrap yard. If you don't want it, let me know.

Thanks for counting to 34 for me.

major


----------



## joeblack5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Major,

yeah that was not easy to count that far,lol
Just wanted to show you how I did it to give you a no doubt feeling about the quality of the measurement.

It wont go to the scrapyard but if you are in town , State College,PA stop in.

Later J


----------

